# Has ANYONE heard of Riaan Alberts



## rjc (May 27, 2008)

I posted a thread about a bowhunt that I won to Namibia. I am looking for more info about the outfitter/PH Riaan Alberts with African Blue Sky Safaris.
I have gotten some feedback from other sources but have not gotten anything from Archerytalk members.
If anyone has hunted with or knows anything about this PH, please let me know. If you prefer, you can send me an email at [email protected]
Thanks


----------

